# how do you...?



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

How do you submit your pic to the contest? I noticed that my pic wasn't in the last contest, but I might have submitted it to late, or I might have done it wrong...


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Do I just start a new thread with the pic, or do I have to do something different?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When you search through threads there should be a box in the upper right hand corner that has a picture of last months contest winner. Than it says in the box if you want to submit a picture and you click that.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> When you search through threads there should be a box in the upper right hand corner that has a picture of last months contest winner. Than it says in the box if you want to submit a picture and you click that.


It used to be on the top but when they made the Lounge they moved it. It fits in much better now but it is not as obvious.


----------

